# The Best Target Ever !



## treefork

I just received the " Big Blast Target Inflators" so I gave them a test. They are awesome. Talk about a satisfying target hit. I filled the bottles with baby powder for a dramatic appearance. I don't see them as being dangerous. It's like popping a paper lunch bag. The sudden release of a few pumps of air from a bike pump. The effect is heart pounding. Check it out !


----------



## Imperial

that was louder than i thought it was going to be, i was expecting a wussy pop sound. i would love to set these up around the yard and when a stray animal got near it, "POP" ! now i want to see different colored powder in them  . good stuff mr. treefork . good to see another test done. im sure mj is now loading up his flechettes to try it again.


----------



## Greavous

those look like a bunch of fun! So much so Ive already located them in ebay. Are you able to find the parts and reuse them or do they become collateral damage?


----------



## treefork

The rubber valve and cap can be used over and over. The cap is just a standard bottle cap. The rubber valve is the special part. Seems pretty indestructible. It's soft rubber.


----------



## Greavous

just ordered a couple sets. ive got a friend who lives on bottled water and 30 acres of hill country land. he has been spending a small fortune in tannerite so maybe this will fill in the gaps in the fun?

Thanks for the heads up on these. Im sure ill figure out a way to make a dyi version and ill post it up for all to have fun.


----------



## Flatband

Wow, total coolness! Love it!


----------



## treefork

Works with the Rotating head with target bands and 3/8 steel.


----------



## Greavous

so, what would you think about drilling a standard cap and installing a schrader valve in it? Use the air compressor with the regulator set to 80-90 psi? Is the rubber part just a real soft silicone with a hole for the needle and the air pressure seals the hole when the needle is removed type deal? Ill know these things once mine show up but I just cant take it any longer!


----------



## treefork

Greavous said:


> so, what would you think about drilling a standard cap and installing a schrader valve in it? Use the air compressor with the regulator set to 80-90 psi? Is the rubber part just a real soft silicone with a hole for the needle and the air pressure seals the hole when the needle is removed type deal? Ill know these things once mine show up but I just cant take it any longer!


The rubber valve is the same you would find on a soccer ball ect. The schrader would work but now your introducing a hard solid piece of possible shrapnel.If the schrader lets loose while filling , you can get hurt. For 10 bucks you get six and can use them almost indefinitely till you lose them. If your mindful , you won't lose them. Use a bike pump with the pressure gauge and cheap thin water bottles and you can't go wrong. These thing are loud ! Almost M-80 fire work loud. The baby powder adds the visual touch.


----------



## Greavous

good point about the solids, dont need any of that. Ill just have to hurry up and wait for mine.


----------



## Beanflip

I got some to! I just don't have the bottles or the bike pump yet. You got some great results!


----------



## Greavous

Sorry Charlie, wasnt looking to knock off a members idea. But to be honest, im cheap and hardcore diy. I did buy your product x2 today because I liked what I saw. BOOM means a LOT to me. If the boom gets too big, just step back some more!

As for tag words in your listing maybe use tannerite in the list? Maybe use the word boom? You know what? You could even stretch it out and call your product "GREEN" and recycle?


----------



## Charles

Looks like a lot of fun!!! Talk about attracting attention ... definitely not a stealth device ... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag

My nieces and nephews will be thrilled to shoot these. We use tannerite with our rifles, but this will be more fun for them. That was awesome, was not expecting that.


----------



## treefork

I notice they were popping nice at 60 psi on my pump gauge. Use common sense. Once pressurized it's like a balloon waiting to burst. Use in a safe area so if ammo was to go astray is not an issue. Wear safety glasses. Handle pressurized bottles with care. Once again use common sense. Adult supervision is a must. To me this is safer than shooting glass bottles. It's 4 of July season so people are hearing fireworks in my neighborhood so this kind of blends in. It sounds like a gun shot or fire work.


----------



## Rayshot

Ok, now I'm going to have to order some now.

Thanks for the videos and the post Marty.


----------



## treefork

With slingshots, use a thin cheap water bottle for ammo penetration. A pressurized bottle is going to obviously rupture easier than a non pressurized one. You'll need adequate ammo and band for the bottle you choose. I was using 3/8 steel and light target bands. If the bottle is to strong for ammo penetration it's not going to blow. The dart will penetrate any bottle.


----------



## ClassicHillbilly

I've got a listing up with Tannerite in the title and it has gotten more hits than the others combined but has only sold 2. Thought for certain that people would see the PoorBoy tannerite viewpoint but it hasn't happened. Certainly gives more bang for the buck.


----------



## oldmiser

Now there's a cheap "POP" I don't mean like soda "POP"....Just a different way of saying Bang!...

sure looks to be a cool item to have a little Bang outta life........Cool on the BlowGun Darts......

Thanks for sharing Mr.Treefork...Nice shooting as always...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ash

Just wait til you get people posting videos of themselves doing genuinely *stupid* things with pumped up bottles... sales will go through the roof


----------



## Greavous

ClassicHillbilly said:


> I've got a listing up with Tannerite in the title and it has gotten more hits than the others combined but has only sold 2. Thought for certain that people would see the PoorBoy tannerite viewpoint but it hasn't happened. Certainly gives more bang for the buck.


I think you will have things stirred up around here once a few more of us get our dooies. Not sure how long you have had these out but they are brand new news to me right now. Im sometimes slow on noticing things but when they are good I buy them if affordable, and you got both of those covered.


----------



## wolf98

that was awesome treefork great target idea anic:


----------



## Imperial

:rofl: in the second video, i laughed a little when after you popped it, you started to look around.


----------



## treefork

Imperial said:


> :rofl: in the second video, i laughed a little when after you popped it, you started to look around.


I know ,right. I knew it was going to be loud but the sound reflecting off the surrounding houses took me by surprise. At that moment I decided not to shoot the second bottle. I was concerned the neighbors would have a problem. So I hurried and finished the video feeling nervous. anic:


----------



## oldmiser

so the neighbor's got call the police?(cops)....Heck invite a couple neighbors over let then have a go at it ..to shoot the

Loud Pop Bang water bottles....That way you will be safe when you shoot them bang bottle's....neighbor's will think

yeah he's at it again..... Pure Harmless......ya know called CYA Programme....Just saying is all..~AKAOldmoser


----------



## treefork

Here is one to show the bottle doesn't need to be held.


----------



## treefork

Throwing the bottle in the air.


----------



## Charles

Nice demos, TF. Looks like fun.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rockslinger

That looks like a BLAST!


----------



## Tag

Now that's excellent shooting as well as a great video.


----------



## treefork

Some tips for future Big Blast -ohlics.

Use the thin wall cheap water bottles. Save the existing cap and drill a hole in it. ( The cap in the kit is for soda bottles ) Most soda bottle are to tough for a slingshot.

I like the bike pump for inflation. You have exact control of the air pressure. Eventually you can just count the pumps to get the perfect pressure for any given bottle. ( all bottles are different ). The bike pump is safe. Your away from the bottle while it being inflated. Shoot the bottle squarely for clean penetration and rupture of the bottle. Use small diameter ammo to decrease surface area contact on the bottle. I 've been using 3/8 " steel.


----------



## bmlodge

That was awesome treefork. If I set that up in the UK I'd have the police knocking at my door!


----------



## Samurai Samoht

That was awesome!! Thanks for sharing.

Tom


----------



## Creakyboy

awwww yeeeeah , awesome, gotta get me some of these


----------



## Rayshot

treefork said:


> Some tips for future Big Blast -ohlics.
> 
> Use the thin wall cheap water bottles. Save the existing cap and drill a hole in it. ( The cap in the kit is for soda bottles ) Most soda bottle are to tough for a slingshot.
> 
> I like the bike pump for inflation. You have exact control of the air pressure. Eventually you can just count the pumps to get the perfect pressure for any given bottle. ( all bottles are different ). The bike pump is safe. Your away from the bottle while it being inflated. Shoot the bottle squarely for clean penetration and rupture of the bottle. Use small diameter ammo to decrease surface area contact on the bottle. I 've been using 3/8 " steel.


Yes save the original bottle's cap. I tried some thin 16.9 oz bottles and they have the thin caps with little tread but they held. Also, I can push the inflation needle directly through the cap without putting a slice in it or drilling.

Only took 60 psi. and it is fantastically loud. I used a bicycle pump. I love the bicycle pump I have it registers the the psi as it is pumped.

3/8 steel


----------



## treefork

Using it for accuracy practice.


----------



## Wingshooter

That is cool there is an amazing amount of energy from those plastic bottles. Great shooting as always.


----------



## Greavous

Got mine on Friday but havent used them yet. I do have three cheapo water bottles but Im just not up to the cops stopping by.


----------



## Greavous

Ok, this is what I think about these addicting targets. Awesome and worth every penny.

As already stated there are some things you need to know about plastic bottles and caps before deciding if huge loud booms get you excited. Im my part of Texas a store called HEB is the main grocery store chain. They have their store brand water just like walmart and so many other do. The provided plastic caps with holes fit a normal soda/pop/coke bottle perfectly and other than the bottle being of a thicker plastic and a bit too tough for normal slingshot forces they readily burst with a pellet rifle every time. Simply reusing the original cap is the solution and now that Mr. Ray stated he doesnt even bother drilling the hole that is one less thing.

The only down side is that there is simply no way you can set off a few of these and not have cops at the house if you live within the city limits. Im sure it would come to pretty much nothing but why have cops at the house when you knew better?

Large fun!


----------



## treefork

Two bottles back to back.


----------



## ClassicHillbilly

Line some more up there and you can title your video 'Making Thunder'.


----------



## Tag

Showed your videos to my rifle shooting freinds, they are excited. Lot of bang for the buck(-: we shoot several different types of rifles and pistols, so this is right up their alley. They are really interested in the blowgun, hopefully one of these days you could do a video on it. Thanks for an alternative target


----------



## oldmiser

Yay Mr Treefork Bring on the big bang...blast them there bottles..what a pleasure to see you shoot

my friend...I am just happy to be able to hit a few soda cans....so 70 year old coot is trying..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Greavous

had some deep woods time yesterday and just so happened that there were an unusual number of unexploded water bottles awaiting execution. Every bottle I shot was with my slingshot using 3/8" steel and every one of them exploded on contact. I did experience some of the frustrating times several of the others have complained of. Premature cap and cork separation was the most common and once in a while there was some air pressure bleed-off. One thing of interest was that the bike pump we were using had a gauge which only went to 80 psi and in just a few strokes we had 75 psi and started calling it good there and they all exploded. Point being you dont need to drive 90 in there to make a boom.

As for the occasional system failure, it seems the cheapo water bottle has some variation in construction for sure. One thing we found to be effective was to reuse the cap from a bottle which has already held the pressure and exploded once. This wasnt a 100% cure to the issue but seemed to produce less issues. Another thing we tried was to put a ziptie around the threads before filling. Its another step but it seemed to work but we only had two zipties on hand and both disappeared into the woods upon shooting.

Still too much fun for the money!


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> Two bottles back to back.


Good to see a smile on your face Marty.


----------



## treefork

Using a bow and arrow.


----------



## treefork

Another arrow shot.


----------



## Beanflip

What's on the cap? A modification?


----------



## Tag

Looks like fun to me


----------



## treefork

Beanflip said:


> What's on the cap? A modification?


That is the special valve called the bigger blast for 3 liter bottles. All you need to do is drill a 7/32 hole and pop it in. I suppose it will work for any cap you drill a hole through.


----------



## treefork




----------



## Slingashot

Been giggling to myself all day about this - must tell you the story, I will try to keep it short !!

As usual, not able to get these Big Blast things in Australia so decided to improvise and try tyre valves as in the pictures.

























By the way they work really well !!

Let the fun begin !!

Pumped it up to about 60psi, hung it in the catchbox. Took my first shot at 10mtrs and waited for the bang - no bang !! the ammo ricocheted right back at me about 3ft above my head and I guess would have 30mtrs behind me if the wall didn;t stop it !!

Hmm, I thought, time for safety glasses !! Next 2 shots ricocheted all around the shed with me dodging all over the place !!

Time to move outside I thought, perhaps needs a little more air in the bottle. Pumped it up 80psi. Put it on the floor hit it another couple of times, just kept knocking it around the ground. Placed it against a brick and took aim. BOOM !! I must have jumped a foot in the air, got back inside before somebody called the police !! Pumped the next bottle up to 90psi (even pumping up with safety glasses on LOL)

Could hear air escaping around the cap thread, started to tighten the cap and it, BOOM !! in my hands !! Saying it made me jump is an understatement !! Didn;t know whether to laugh or change my pants !! Still shaking, I pumped another bottle up, daring not to take it outside again but gingerly placed it back in the catchbox. After what happened previously, no slingshot this time so out came the blowgun. BOOM !! Still can't get the smile off my face !! I was going to make a video but I dare not do it any more today !! I decided to leave it for a while, I needed to ask Treefork some questions, which after reading through this thread have all been answered.

Thanks Treefork, you have given me that naughty boy feeling, where after the BOOM, you to look around, laugh and try to hide LOL !! My boy is absolutely going to love this when he comes to visit !! BIg smiles !! Big smiles !!!!!!


----------



## Greavous

The thing about these dooies is that even if the bottle pops while holding it there is really little danger of getting injured. The bottles just tear and rip open but there arent any flying bits unless the cap comes off and that is nothing some safety glasses wont take care of.

Still too much fun for the money!


----------



## ClassicHillbilly

Big Blast For Austrialia !!

I have some listings set up that will ship to Australia, all are for a larger quantity than you may want and the shipping cost for each is the same at $24.75, but I'd like to explain how this came to be.

Just a couple of weeks ago I opted-in to ebay's Global Shipping program and reviewed it's operation. For the purchase of a single Big Blast kit with the shipping weight of 3 ounces they charged over $20. I remember specifically that Sweden was $23. And if the purchase was over a particular dollar amount they would tack on another 20 something dollars for Customs Duty. I found this to be totally unjust, opted back out of their program and set my listings up for Calculated International shipping which appeared to have very fair prices.
The next morning I found that I had sold to Canada and to Australia and was quite pleased with myself until I printed the shipping labels. I had to pay over double what ebay had charged the buyers for shipping. Probably made the buyers happy but it spoiled my day.
In the end after a lot of research and a headache or two I figured the only way I could offer sales to international buyers was to use the US Post Office's Small Flat Rate box, $24.75 to all locations...causes problems but it's the best I can do.
I know that my decision requires buying more than you would otherwise but hopefully you can have a friend share the order.

Check these listings please:
Big Blast Target Inflator Bulk Lot Six 6-PACKs for US and International Buyers
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151350275806?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Big Blast Target Inflator Bulk 50 Valves & 2 Professional Needles
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151389917278?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Big Blast Target Inflator Bulk 100 Valves +5 Pro Needles for Firearms, Airguns
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151359614862?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Charlie


----------



## Beanflip

Holy crap! I finally got to try these out. Wow!
That was way more sound than can be conveyed in a video! I guess I have all year to save bottles for the forth of July. 








Oh, BTW, I got a pump with gauge from Harbor Freight only 10 USD.


----------



## treefork

Do a cool video Bean !


----------



## Beanflip

The video will happen. Holy crap these are LOUD!!!!!


----------



## Susi

What will they think of next to use plastic bottles for! Cheaper than baby power would be ordinary lime and good for the lawn too. Only caveat is you wouldn't want to put the bottles inside your catch box so whatever ammo you do shoot at them outside in the yard is lost.


----------



## treefork

Beanflip said:


> The video will happen. Holy crap these are LOUD!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1409528288.381175.jpg


That's a good thing !


----------



## SharpshooterJD

So epic!


----------



## treefork

Here is slingshot channel doing a review on the newest valve . This one seems to last forever and you can't lose it with the new attachment to the cap .


----------



## wll

When I firsts saw the title, I thought you were talking about my neighbors dog ;- )

wll


----------



## monkeyboab

I just ordered these I had to lol.


----------



## Spitwad

Just found this post... looks too cool!

Looked on ebay, couldn't find them. Anyone order them recently? Im in USA


----------



## treefork

The patent was sold to Umarex. They should be carrying them .


----------



## ClassicHillbilly

I did sell out to Umarex and they let me sell remaining stock on ebay and that ran out before Christmas. Umarex is preparing national distribution of Big Blast and I can't imagine why it's taking them so long to get it going. The last word from them is 'sometime this year'. I asked them if I could have more made and get back on ebay until they had their product launch and they warned me against doing it.

While we're waiting we've developed an accessory for Big Blast that is ready now but won't be listed on ebay until the inflators are in the stores... Calling this thing BAM!!Scram and here's a test using my granddaughters as simulated deer:






This all started last summer when deer ate my tomatoes and I figured a way to avenge myself, then a friend convinced me to make it available to everyone since it will work well to scare off prowlers too. The finished device will be sold on ebay as well as step by step DIY instructions. The instructions are ready now and if anyone would like a free copy just write to me at my email: [email protected]ntier.com and I'll send a copy in pdf format.

AND just for something to keep my old mind occupied I've just started working on a RF remote control that will detonate with a push of a button instead of a trip line.

Charlie


----------

